

Message from Anonymous to American Congress (SOPA) - firefoxman1
http://vanpeh.de/archives/527

======
kleiba
Granted, it's for a good cause, but I find this a bit corny at times _(you
can’t arrest an idea. You can’t kill an idea, and you can’t stop an idea)_ and
borderline childish/embarrassing _(If you pass this bill, you will pay for it.
We are Anonymous. We are Legion.)_

What's the purpose of this? Is this going to impress anyone in congress?

~~~
chops
Yeah, it sounds like a threat written by an angst-ridden 16 year old. I know,
because when I was a dumbass 16 year old, I took myself _way_ to seriously and
wrote the same kind of pointless drivel.

~~~
firefoxman1
It sounded to me like a old cheap scifi...perhaps written by 16-year-olds.

